# Prayers for Career Change



## Joey2 (Aug 19, 2011)

I am asking for prayers for Gods Guidance in a career change. I am currently in a sales position and I am looking at becoming a Millwright. I was a auto mechanic for many years. 
Thanks in advance and God Bless.


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

You got it Joey. My family and I will lift you up in prayer tonight. A career change is a big step but God can handle anything. God bless...


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Dear lord lead and guide joey in his career change and place him where his skills will allow him to do your work.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Amen


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Prayer sent. Best of luck being a millwright.


----------



## MGM (Mar 1, 2011)

Prayers being lifted on your behalf brother. I am in the same situation !


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

I am also looking for a new career..so I feel yalls struggle

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

MGM & WoundedMinnow,
You two will be added to the prayer list. God will come thru. He is faithful.


----------



## TrueblueTexican (Aug 29, 2005)

*.........*

Father we lift up Joey in agreement, for in your Word to us you tell us that you care for us, that the hairs on our head are numbered and if we will but bring our petitions to you, you will answer.

God we stand on your promise in Matthews Gospel
Matthew 18:19
"Again, truly I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything they ask for, it will be done for them by my Father in heaven.

Matthew 21:22
If you believe, you will receive whatever you ask for in prayer."

God we petition for faith to believe in your word to us, and we ask that by your miraculous hand you give Joey strength and courage as he brings this petition to you. May you give him PEACE that he is following your will for his life, may you also God not allow him to rest if he is not doing this without your blessing.

Thank you God for hearing our prayer for Joey.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

Prayers sent.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

God willing. He will supply.


----------



## bayouboy350 (Feb 4, 2011)

*Millwright*

Prayers sent! I too went from being an auto-diesel mechanic to a millwright. I wished I would have got into this trade strait from high school. Are you going to take a millwright coarse at a college? Do you have a place in mind you want to work.


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Amen.


----------

